# What size are the front and rear speakers on a 2006 jetta MKV



## abrin01 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am finding conflicting information. Can anyone verify for me please?


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What size are the front and rear speakers on a 2006 jetta MKV (abrin01)*

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-8....aspx


----------



## abrin01 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: What size are the front and rear speakers on a 2006 jetta MKV (BlackVDUB2.0)*

I have already been to crutchfield they say 3 or 4 inch in front and 6 1/2 in back but other web sites say 6 1/2 both front and rear. I may have to take the door panels off before I purchase new speakers.


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What size are the front and rear speakers on a 2006 jetta MKV (abrin01)*

ohh ok
sorry im not of much help


----------



## abrin01 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: What size are the front and rear speakers on a 2006 jetta MKV (BlackVDUB2.0)*

I appreciate the effort! Thank you for your reply!


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

ok, at least im not the only one out here who will have to deal with this crap lol.
So the rear is easy, the woofer uses a 6.5" and the mid is like a 3" or something. I used a 6.5" adapter and it worked like a charm for the rear and I did not replace the smaller one. For the front you will find that the woofer is a huge (rather quiet for the size) like 7 and some change inch speaker which lets your adapter completely sink into it... the mid is the same size as rear and the tweeter is a standard 1.25" or w/e.
For the front I had to make a custom fitament using the stock speaker and as for the tweeter it just fit perfect. However you choose to make your new speakers fit just know a standard 6.5" spacer will be too small of a hole to fit in the front doors but will satisfy the rears perfectly.


----------



## abrin01 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

Thank's for the post! When you refer to a spacer are you talking about for the depth or the diameter or both or for the hole pattern for mounting?


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

sorry for the slow reply lol depth... the hole is slightly shallow but you have to also remember you want the speaker right at the face of the door car as the stock ones were place the way it is meant to be.


----------

